# UK Fiance Visa Timeline ONLY



## redstar (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi guys. Kindly post your uk fiance visa process timeline here. The dates from where you applied for visa, biometrics taken, when sheffield received your document, and when you received that a decision has been made and when you received your visa. Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

We already have a dedicated timeline thread. Please use that thread for timelines. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ere-timelines-only-no-questions-comments.html


----------

